# Federal appeals court rules that states may restrict open carry of firearms



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A California federal appeals court ruled on Wednesday to uphold a county law in Hawaii that strictly limited permits for openly carrying firearms. 

Article here: https://www.yahoo.com/news/federal-appeals-court-rules-states-005722665.html 

A link to a PDF of the final court ruling is at the bottom of the article.


----------



## MSpivey (Jan 22, 2018)

The 9th Circuit (Circus) Court strikes again. All we can do is hope SCOTUS does the right thing. If not, well...


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

What they're saying: The Ninth U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals rejected Hawaii resident George Young's suit against the state for denying his application to carry a gun outside his home.

“The government may regulate, and even prohibit, in public places — including government buildings, churches, schools, and markets — the open carrying of small arms capable of being concealed, whether they are carried concealed or openly,” Judge Jay Bybee wrote for the majority.
The state of Hawaii prohibits residents from openly carrying firearms without a license. Licenses are granted only to residents who prove a need due to "reason to fear injury" to "person or property."
The court affirmed the district court's dismissal of Young's challenge, writing that the state's restrictions reflect "longstanding prohibitions, and therefore, the conduct they regulate is outside the historical scope of the Second Amendment."
The Second Amendment does not "guarantee an unfettered, general right to openly carry arms in public for individual self-defense," the opinion continued. "Accordingly, Hawai‘i’s firearms-carry scheme is lawful."
The other side: Judge Diarmuid O’Scannlain called the majority decision “unprecedented” and “extreme," in his lead dissent.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/federal-appeals-court-rules-states-005722665.html

Yah, that is par for the course with Hawaii, and the 9th US CCA. They must grow them up sissified in Hawaii.
They always get it wrong on guns.


----------

